# Perfect way to fill up Perc Bong + ice and water??? Help



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

So I got a perc bong and I need to know if I should fill it up with warm or cold water and should I fill it up all the way or just the bottom below the perc chamber and where should I put the ice? Thanks


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Depends on the design of your piece. Fill it, don't put on the bowl, inhale through it, exhale through it, if nothing spills all over the place you're good to go. 
Ice usually goes in very top, mine has three indents to hold it in place above the perc sections.

I can't help but think, if you can't figure out a bong then it's time to cut down a wee bit


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

This amuses me greatly.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

all i know is ur not sapose to fill up bongs all the way lol hope i was a tiny bit of help lol


----------



## YahYouBetcha (Mar 24, 2012)

Call me crazy, but i like to use milk because it makes it smoother

i think you just mix the ice in with the water... that being said, cold water will make the ice last longer


----------



## Wreckless (Jul 29, 2011)

Cold water for sure.
I find that you don't really need ice, while it makes the hits a bit smoother, sometimes it's easier to just fill it and smoke.


----------

